# Crooked Tail



## 2003olds (Sep 17, 2011)

My solo 2in caribe has a bump on his left side under skin and tail crooked to the right. please help. he is a dull color and doesn't move too much.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

pictures will help everyone out a lot more


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Like said pics would go a long way here if they clear. A bump under skin could be abcess, parasite, or even broke bone. The crooked tail could be broke or have a disease that effects the spine. Neither tail or bump sounds good though. GL. Welcome to site to bad its under shitty circumstances


----------



## 2003olds (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is the best i can do. what is the recovery on a broke tail, spine damage. It kicks its tail to the right while swimming.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't see any bump on that fish at all in those pics. His tail looks completely normal. And do you have in in with cichlids? Not the best choice IMO as they can be pretty nasty.

Fish are quick healers and if there was an injury he will heal and adapt to it. I don't see anything physical that suggests parasites.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

good eye^^

cichlids WILL bully your piranha no doubt.. so i would get them out of there, as fo the ps ididnt see any bump


----------



## 2003olds (Sep 17, 2011)

Well the bump is on the other side, but I'm going to wait it out i guess. and ill pull the cichlids for sure. thanks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Most likely an injury from the cichlids


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

yes cichlids are bad tankmates.


----------

